# Sight Reading App for Android



## daseinselbst

Hey guys, for my summer break I've decided to make a sight reading app.

It gradually progresses you through a few notes at a time in a game like manner, I think it's pretty fun and effective.

Anyway, if you're interested check it out here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sight.read


----------



## jani

Its good but you should have added sounds to it! For example if you get A5 right it would play A5 etc...


----------



## daseinselbst

You're right, I'll add that into the next version.


----------



## daseinselbst

I'm updating the app to add sounds tonight, it should be up by tomorrow.


----------



## Ravndal

Nice app  Should make a mode there the clefs changes randomly.


----------



## daseinselbst

It's in the full version actually. You select what clefs and keys it will change between.

Preview


----------



## eorrific

Ooh, I have one already but didn't really like it. Thanks for the notice.


----------

